
Show HN: jot – the command-line journal that is distributed and encrypted - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/jot
======
Qwertystop
Looks quite interesting. Any thoughts of writing a version for Android?

~~~
qrv3w
I'd like to, though it requires git and I'm not sure if that can be installed
on Android.

